# Purple mdma



## comador

Right anyway i was going to do E about 6 months ago then i decided that i wouldnt do it untill i felt truly ready which is going to be this friday at seone  
Anyway my mates do it and they dont get pills they use the crystal mdma and said they've got hold of some purple MDMA. FOr startes ive no idea about purple mdma? is it just normal better or worse? I guess you guys cant really tell but yeah. Also anyhelp or advice for a first time roller would be much appreciated. 
Thanks  
x
Edit- ALso what can i expect off the comedown? Im pretty nervous so would like some reassurance.. hint hint


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Did you decide to try this purple MDMA yet?  I have heard of people adding coloring...I don't know why they do that tho, unless it's a novelty thing or a way to track 'sales'.


----------



## comador

Yeah i did it  ive notthing to compare it against but i cant name anything negative about it  just seemed really nice, with no comedown


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I wish you would have taken a picture of this purple stuff.


----------



## I_get_down 86

is there anyway u can still get a pic?


----------



## iamblur

wow purple i've only seen brown and clear
but i heard me mate sed that its brown cause the chefs cook em at a higher heat for a shorter time as opposed to low heat longer time so there is a prescence of caramelization.


----------



## comador

i dont have anyleft but im getting some soonish off the same guy and if its the same batch ill get a pic up


----------



## Cornishman

iamblur said:


> i heard me mate sed that its brown cause the chefs cook em at a higher heat for a shorter time as opposed to low heat longer time so there is a prescence of caramelization.



Tell your mate they're talking shit. 
MDMA crystallization doesnt involve any cooking whatsoever.


----------



## Pheebz

imo it's probably just a bunch of crushed up ecstasy pills. i don't know why anyone would want to put coloring on MDMA.


----------



## comador

ive seen pills before and i deffinately do no tthink that it was crushed up pills. it was deffinately crystal


----------



## Cornishman

I've had MDMA with an very slight purple tinge to it before. 
Although the quantity was so small it was hard to tell. 
Are you in the U.K by any chance?


----------



## comador

Yes i am UK


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Please keep any synth discussion to yourselves...this really isn't the place for it.  It's not allowed on Bluelight.  Thanks


----------



## Cornishman

comador said:


> Yes i am UK



Okies. Probably was similar stuff then.


----------



## comador

goood stuff :D


----------



## Swizol1

nice..... keep us updated with pics.


----------



## iamblur

Cornishman said:


> Tell your mate they're talking shit.
> MDMA crystallization doesnt involve any cooking whatsoever.



my bad sorry mate rkn the correct terminology is distillation cooking's bogan language lol. 

explaination is sourced from http://www.psychonaut.com/index.php?option=com_forum&page=viewtopic&Itemid=11&t=26750&lang=es 

anybody can confirm this.. heaps of jargon 

'Generally, the brown coloration indicates the prescence of 3,4 methylenedioxy-phenyl-2propanone,aka MDP2P, which is the direcr precursor of mdma/mda.

The reason why it's in the crystals is simple, and as always, based on economics. MDP2P and MDMA's boiling points are very close together, with mdp2p's slightly higher.

As the distillation finishes, the temperature in the distillation flask rises, and as it does so, mdp2p begins to come over WITH mdma.

MDMA is an off white oil, and MDP2P is gold, to brown, depending on the reactions that produced it, but regardless, it is brown when found in crystals.

MDMA, being an amine, will form a salt when reacted with an acid.
MDP2P, being, chemically, a ketone, will not, but crystallization of a mixture of mdp2p and mdma will make brown crystals.

The brown is removed with an acetone wash. Acetone is a ketone,too,
but it wont disslove crystallized mdma unless theres water in the acetone.

However, it's really not good economics to get too persnickety in purification, as the point of diminishing returns is reached quickly after a wash or two. Foe my own personal, however, I liked 'em blinding white.

Your body still has to process ketone for detoxification, so it's not exactly a good thing for it too be in there.'


----------



## Cornishman

^^^ Interesting read^^^ 
Makes me wanna buy some off coloured "MDMA" crystal and give it a clean up. :D


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Guys, I've warned ya'll once about synth/chem discussion on here, please read the BLUA and remember, this is the Pill TESTING Q&A forum.  Thanks.


----------



## comador

Swizol1 said:


> nice..... keep us updated with pics.



i created this thread ages ago so i cant get pics now as ive dosed already  but if i get some more of the same bath or similar i will do


----------



## JRZ350Z

*Purple pills*



RavenousBlonde said:


> I wish you would have taken a picture of this purple stuff.


I have pics of them. Can't figure out how to post them?? Damn ?There it is


----------

